
Going Solar: One Year Later - paulsb
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2349171,00.asp
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Single page:

[http://www.extremetech.com/print_article2/0,1217,a%253D24162...](http://www.extremetech.com/print_article2/0,1217,a%253D241621,00.asp)

